# Eeeeek!! Starting clomid today!!



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry, a bit of a me me me post but I'm quite excited and wanted to share  
I've got a little boy who is 14 months and we are on our first cycle ttc#2. Elliot was a provera/clomid baby and was conceived on the 1st cycle so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for another lucky miracle. Anyone else cycling at the moment? Anyone need a cycle buddy?
xx


----------



## SUZANNAH_ (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Hun - I am on CD3 - took my second Clomid tablet this morning - so far so good re the side effects.  

I also have PCOS - i'm taking metformin at the same time. 

Fingers crossed for us that we will get our BFPs! (Trying for my first)

Suzannah


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Goodluck to you too, really hope it works for you xxx
Keep in touch x


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I just took my last tablet of my first round of clomid, ive been taking it cd2-cd6. We r trying for our first baby so hopefully we will get our bfp on first go too! its good to know it can happen first time round!

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just finished taking my second cycle of Clomid and going through the baby dancing stage (I need to get familiarised with the acronyms!).  Feeling quite positive despite having a few side affects but it's for the greater good so can live with them!

Good luck everyone  

Loopdy


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck dianne and loopdy, hope to hear positive news from you both soon.
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you babybaby, 

On cd8 at the min but will keep u informed

dianne xxx


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Are you having any tracking scans dianne, or just the bloods? 
I have a scan on the 18th Sept to see whether I'm ovulating but I'm not going to pay too much attention to it as last time they told me it didn't look like I was going to ovulate and 3 weeks later I was pregnant  
Good luck xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hiya

No not having any scans cons said it was a waste of time n that a blood test on cd21 wud be enough. Im on cd10 now so ov shouldnt be too far off now!

Keeping my fingers crossed it happens first time    

Dianne x x x


----------



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi
Im starting clomid tomo and would really like to keep in touch with others. Its the first time of taking the drug so im really nervous x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Goodluck lucyluce, really hope it works for you.
Try not to worry too much, it really does effect everyone differently. I've been really lucky and not had too many side effects, I'd really recommend taking the tablet in the evening so you sleep through alot of side effects.
Let us know how you are getting on xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good Luck Lucy i hope it goes well for you!

Dianne xxx


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi LucyLuce

I've just taken my second cycle of Clomid so will be more than happy to share the experience!  Don't be nervous though, it's all good and I'm new to this site but have found it really really helpful and everyone is really supportive.  

Loopdy 
x


----------



## carrot24 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi I started my first round of clomid on Tuesday (15th). I take the tablet about 8 pm so I have not really noticed any symptoms yet, because I go to bed at 10 pm. How is everyone else doing on the clomid? I am going for CD21 tests too.


----------

